

Ask HN: How to celebrate my project's first anniversary? - DanLivesHere

A year ago next week, I started my project, a "learn something new every day" email newsletter.<p>The list has grown to over 5,000 people since, and (again) I'm celebrating one year next week.  I'd like to do something to mark the occasion and do something cool for my readers.  I really have no idea what, though.  Any ideas?
======
fezzl
A recap of the best (most-read, most-shared, etc.) newsletters.

------
abbasmehdi
Give away free stuff. I can help.

~~~
DanLivesHere
How can you help?

~~~
abbasmehdi
Company I work for does giveaways to get market penetration / market share /
market grab. So can give free 1 yr subscription (in the hopes they'd renew
after 1yr) worth b/w $35 - $50 in retail.

